# WTT Akios Shuttle 651 (Left Handed)



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking to trade my Akios Shuttle 651 (excellent condition) for a LEFT HANDED Avet bigger than and SX. I will post pictures if there is any interest


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a Daiwa Saltist 30 if you're interested


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually bought a reel yesterday. I need a left handed conventional which is kind of hard to find. I should have been more clear. Thank you anyway. 

Please close this thread.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Reel is no longer available on this sight...for sale on "other" surf fishing site


----------

